

OKCupid Hides Good-Looking People From Less Attractive Users.  - aresant
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/16/okcupid-hiding-hotties-fr_n_614149.html

======
drallison
With more and more people meeting and mating using computer dating, will this
selection factor have an evolutionary impact?

